# عيد الغطاس، دايم دايم(أي ليكن سرورُكم واغتباطكم دائماً)



## الروح النارى (18 يناير 2011)

*للغطاس في عادات اللبنانيين وتقاليدهم وممارستهم الفولكلورية مركز مرموق، وذكر *​


*مستفيض (كتاب معاني الأيام لفؤاد افرام البستاني/الجزء الأول)*​


*مرور المسيح: دايم دايم (أي ليكن سرورُكم واغتباطكم دائماً)*​


*من أقدم الاعتقادات اللبنانية، في ما يتعلق بيوم الغطاس أن المسيح يمر في منتصف *​


*تلك الليلة فيبارك الأسر التي تكون في انتظاره أي ساهرة حتى منتصف الليل، في *​


*البهجة والسرور، فيقول: "دايم! دايم!" أي ليكن سرورُكم واغتباطكم دائماً. أما العيال *​


*التي تنام، وتُقفل أبوابها، وتطفيء مصابيحها، فلا تنال البركة.*​


*من هنا كان بعض اللبنانيين يسمُّن ليلة الغطاس "ليلة القَدَّر" ويوالون فيها الابتهالات *​


*والطلبات. ويقولون في أسمارهم وحكاياتهم أن جميع الأشجار تسجد للمسيح في مروره *​


*تلك الليلة ما عدا شجرة التوت. ولهذا فهم ينسبونها للكبرياء والعتوّ، وينتقمون منها *​


*بتكسير حطبها وإشعاله في تلك الليلة بنوع خاص.*​


*وتشمل بركة المسيح في مروره مُؤن العيلة ومدَّخراتها، فتجعل مخزوناتها مستفيضة *​


*"دايم دايم". فلا يدنو منتصف الليل حتى تسرع أمهات العيال إلى "بيوت المونة"، *​


*فيُقبلن على كوادر الحنطة، وسائر الحبوب، وخوابي الزيت، والزيتون، ودِنان الخّمر *​


*أو مُشتقات العرق، وبلاليص السمن، وبراني القّوّرْمة، وسلال الزبيب، فيُحرّكن ما *​


*فيها مردّدات: "دايم دايم" فتفيض البركة، وتدوم المؤونة.*​


*تطهر الماء*​


*وفي الغطاس تطهّر المياه، فتجدد. وفي التقاليد العريقة أن الكهنة كانوا يقيمون قداساً *​


*على عين القرية، فيتبارك مائها، ويقبل الأهلون على الاستقاء منه ونقله بالجرار *​


*لرش بيوتهم مؤمنين بأنه يطرد الحشرات والهوامّ والدوبيات المُؤذية ويجعل البركة في *​


*البيت. وقد استُعيض عن هذه العادة بالصلاة على الماء في الكنيسة. ثم بالطواف على *​


*البيوت ورشها بهذا الماء المبارك.*​


*وكذلك كان اللبنانيون لمناسبة عيد الغطاس يستحمّون بمياه الأنهر والغدران إذا كان *​


*الطقس ملائماً، أو في البيوت، وقد يطيِّبون الماء بأن يضعوا فيه بعض النباتات *​


*العطرة كالغار.*​


*حلويات الغطاس*​


*ولعل أهم ما يميّز هذا العيد في نظر الصغار خاصةً، ما اصطُلح على صنعه من *​


*حلويات خاصة به يصنعها في بيته من يستطيع ذلك، وإلا فيشتريها من دكاكين *​


*الحلوانيين وتكون إذ ذاك أقل قيمة وأقل دلالة على اهتمام المشتري بشأن العيد. *​


*وأشهر هذه الحلويات الزلابية والعوَّمات، والمعكرون، ولاسيما المشبّك.*​


*وكيف لا نذكر هنا وصف ابن الرومي لهذا النوع من الحلوى ذاك الوصف الشائق *​


*الشهي، الذي أدخل فيه في صورة رائعة ما كان يُتداول في عصره من خصائص *​


*الكيمياء بتحويلها المعادن إلى ذهب. وكم كان يردّ أن يصيبه شيء من هذه الفضائل *​


*الكيمياوية فيتحول بعض معادن بيته إلى ذهب. إلا أنه لم يشهد نتائج الكيمياء إلاّ في *​


*مقلاة الحلواني فقال:*​


*رأيته سحراً يقلي زلابية*​


*في رقّة القشر والتجويف كالقصبِ*​


*كأنما زيته المقليّ، حين بدا،*​


*كالكيمياء التي قالوا ولم تُصبِ*​


*يُلقي العجين لجيناً في أنامله،*​


*فيستحيل شبابيكاً من الذهبِ.!*​


*وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن اسم الزلابية لا يزال يطلق في بغداد حتى اليوم على ما *​


*نسميه في لبنان "المشبّك". وعليه وحده ينطبق هذا الوصف، ذلك أن الزلابية عندنا *​


*أشبه بأصابع ضخمة رخوة ليس فيها رقة قشر ولا تجويف. فلا يمكن أن نسميها مع *​


*ابن الرومي: شبابيكاً من الذهبِ".*​


*ولنُشر أخيراً إلى أن ليلة الغطاس كانت تُسمى في بعض الأنحاء "ليلة القلاية"، *​


*والمقليّات فيها تُسمى "بركة العيد". وهي من العادات التي تحسن المحافظة عليها ذكراً *​


*وبركة.*​


*كعكة الملوك*​


*ومن العادات الموسميّة في عيد الغطاس ما يُسمى "بكعكة الملوك". وهي عادة اتخذناها *​


*عن الغرب بواسطة المُرسلين. وهو معروف أن أسماء الغطاس عند الغربيين "عيد *​


*الملوك"، يشيرون بذلك إلى وصول المجوس الثلاثة المعتّبرين ملوكاً، والمعتَّبرين *​


*تقليداً: بلتزار وكسبار ومليكور.*​


*وقوام العادة أن تصنع كل عائلة كعكة كبيرة مستديرة من الحلوى تدس في عجينها حبة *​


*فول حتى إذا ما اجتمعت العائلة على مائدة العشاء قُسمت الكعكة قطعاً متساوية على *​


*جميع الأفراد ومن ظَهرت حبة الفول في نصيبه أُلن ملك الحفلة. وهي عادة لطيفة *​


*يجمل الإحتفال بها بالإضافة إلى العيال في المدارس الداخلية وثُكنات الجيش والنُزل *​


*والفنادق وديورة الرهبان والراهبات وسائر التجمعات.*​


*نقلا عن مقال *​

*عيد الغطاس، دايم دايم​​*​

*إعداد/الياس بجاني​*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *للغطاس في عادات اللبنانيين وتقاليدهم وممارستهم الفولكلورية مركز مرموق، وذكر *​
> 
> 
> *مستفيض (كتاب معاني الأيام لفؤاد افرام البستاني/الجزء الأول)*​
> ...



شيء انتسى 
بان الاعتقاد بنصف الليل تفتح طاقة في السماء لحظة
اسمها طاقة القدر بما ان ليلة الغطاس نسميها ايضاً ليلة القدر..
فمن يكون مؤمناً زيادة عن اللزوم ممكن يراها ولو رأها 
وطلب اي طلب مهما كان سيحصل عليه..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخي الروح الرب يباركك..

واحلى تقييم...............


----------



## الروح النارى (19 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شيء انتسى
> بان الاعتقاد بنصف الليل تفتح طاقة في السماء لحظة
> اسمها طاقة القدر بما ان ليلة الغطاس نسميها ايضاً ليلة القدر..
> فمن يكون مؤمناً زيادة عن اللزوم ممكن يراها ولو رأها
> ...


 


*شــــــــــكرااا*

*أخى الغالى كليمووووو*

*أضافات رااائعة للموضوع*

*اما  طاقات السماء فى موجودة على الدوام*

*الصلة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة على الأرض و الكنيسة المنتصرة فى السماء*

*و تشفعهم عنا ننال أستجابة السماء لصلواتنا*

*و عيد غطاس دايم دايم للأخوة اللبنانيون*

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــــكرااا*
> 
> *أخى الغالى كليمووووو*
> 
> ...



لا المقصد بالاعتقاد
انها طاقة الامنيات
الامنييات الارضية طبعاً مش السماوية 
السماوية حسب ما الشخص يحب ان يمشي اي طريق


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

اقتباس 



 
 



              المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الروح النارى  

  



 
 



 
 
 
 
 *للغطاس في عادات اللبنانيين وتقاليدهم وممارستهم الفولكلورية مركز مرموق، وذكر ​


مستفيض (كتاب معاني الأيام لفؤاد افرام البستاني/الجزء الأول)​


مرور المسيح: دايم دايم (أي ليكن سرورُكم واغتباطكم دائماً)​


من أقدم الاعتقادات اللبنانية، في ما يتعلق بيوم الغطاس أن المسيح يمر في منتصف ​


تلك الليلة فيبارك الأسر التي تكون في انتظاره أي ساهرة حتى منتصف الليل، في ​


البهجة والسرور، فيقول: "دايم! دايم!" أي ليكن سرورُكم واغتباطكم دائماً. أما العيال ​
صحيحححححححححححححححح بجد يا الروح
وليس اعتقاد بل تأكيد..
 
التي تنام، وتُقفل أبوابها، وتطفيء مصابيحها، فلا تنال البركة.​


من هنا كان بعض اللبنانيين يسمُّن ليلة الغطاس "ليلة القَدَّر" ويوالون فيها الابتهالات ​


والطلبات. ويقولون في أسمارهم وحكاياتهم أن جميع الأشجار تسجد للمسيح في مروره ​


تلك الليلة ما عدا شجرة التوت. ولهذا فهم ينسبونها للكبرياء والعتوّ، وينتقمون منها ​وهناك قصة عن واحد لا يؤمن بهذه المقولة
ربط حماره جيداً  في الشجرة فقام الصبح 
ورأه في الاعلى .هههههههههههههههههه
 

بتكسير حطبها وإشعاله في تلك الليلة بنوع خاص.​
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بنومته هنا اللي مش بيؤمن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كل بيت في رشاش حربي مش بهزو
بس طبعا لا نقتله بهزر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وتشمل بركة المسيح في مروره مُؤن العيلة ومدَّخراتها، فتجعل مخزوناتها مستفيضة ​


"دايم دايم". فلا يدنو منتصف الليل حتى تسرع أمهات العيال إلى "بيوت المونة"، ​


فيُقبلن على كوادر الحنطة، وسائر الحبوب، وخوابي الزيت، والزيتون، ودِنان الخّمر ​


أو مُشتقات العرق، وبلاليص السمن، وبراني القّوّرْمة، وسلال الزبيب، فيُحرّكن ما ​


فيها مردّدات: "دايم دايم" فتفيض البركة، وتدوم المؤونة.​
تمااااااااااااااااام الى الان صح

تطهر الماء​


وفي الغطاس تطهّر المياه، فتجدد. وفي التقاليد العريقة أن الكهنة كانوا يقيمون قداساً ​


على عين القرية، فيتبارك مائها، ويقبل الأهلون على الاستقاء منه ونقله بالجرار ​


لرش بيوتهم مؤمنين بأنه يطرد الحشرات والهوامّ والدوبيات المُؤذية ويجعل البركة في ​
جميل وصحيح


البيت. وقد استُعيض عن هذه العادة بالصلاة على الماء في الكنيسة. ثم بالطواف على ​
تماام

البيوت ورشها بهذا الماء المبارك.​


وكذلك كان اللبنانيون لمناسبة عيد الغطاس يستحمّون بمياه الأنهر والغدران إذا كان ​


الطقس ملائماً، أو في البيوت، وقد يطيِّبون الماء بأن يضعوا فيه بعض النباتات ​
يقال بان المياه تبقى مباركة اربعين يوماً 
من الصغر اسمعها
 
العطرة كالغار.​


حلويات الغطاس​زلابية..معكرون.. قطايف..مشبك..
حلوايات متنوعة
 

ولعل أهم ما يميّز هذا العيد في نظر الصغار خاصةً، ما اصطُلح على صنعه من ​


حلويات خاصة به يصنعها في بيته من يستطيع ذلك، وإلا فيشتريها من دكاكين ​


الحلوانيين وتكون إذ ذاك أقل قيمة وأقل دلالة على اهتمام المشتري بشأن العيد. ​


وأشهر هذه الحلويات الزلابية والعوَّمات، والمعكرون، ولاسيما المشبّك.​
ههههههههههههه
كتبتهم قبل ان اقراء
هههههههههههههههه
نسيت العوامات.. 

وكيف لا نذكر هنا وصف ابن الرومي لهذا النوع من الحلوى ذاك الوصف الشائق ​


الشهي، الذي أدخل فيه في صورة رائعة ما كان يُتداول في عصره من خصائص ​


الكيمياء بتحويلها المعادن إلى ذهب. وكم كان يردّ أن يصيبه شيء من هذه الفضائل ​


الكيمياوية فيتحول بعض معادن بيته إلى ذهب. إلا أنه لم يشهد نتائج الكيمياء إلاّ في ​


مقلاة الحلواني فقال:​


رأيته سحراً يقلي زلابية​


في رقّة القشر والتجويف كالقصبِ​


كأنما زيته المقليّ، حين بدا،​


كالكيمياء التي قالوا ولم تُصبِ​


يُلقي العجين لجيناً في أنامله،​


فيستحيل شبابيكاً من الذهبِ.!​


وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن اسم الزلابية لا يزال يطلق في بغداد حتى اليوم على ما ​


نسميه في لبنان "المشبّك". وعليه وحده ينطبق هذا الوصف، ذلك أن الزلابية عندنا ​


أشبه بأصابع ضخمة رخوة ليس فيها رقة قشر ولا تجويف. فلا يمكن أن نسميها مع ​


ابن الرومي: شبابيكاً من الذهبِ".​


ولنُشر أخيراً إلى أن ليلة الغطاس كانت تُسمى في بعض الأنحاء "ليلة القلاية"، ​


والمقليّات فيها تُسمى "بركة العيد". وهي من العادات التي تحسن المحافظة عليها ذكراً ​


وبركة.​


كعكة الملوك​


ومن العادات الموسميّة في عيد الغطاس ما يُسمى "بكعكة الملوك". وهي عادة اتخذناها ​


عن الغرب بواسطة المُرسلين. وهو معروف أن أسماء الغطاس عند الغربيين "عيد ​


الملوك"، يشيرون بذلك إلى وصول المجوس الثلاثة المعتّبرين ملوكاً، والمعتَّبرين ​


تقليداً: بلتزار وكسبار ومليكور.​


وقوام العادة أن تصنع كل عائلة كعكة كبيرة مستديرة من الحلوى تدس في عجينها حبة ​


فول حتى إذا ما اجتمعت العائلة على مائدة العشاء قُسمت الكعكة قطعاً متساوية على ​


جميع الأفراد ومن ظَهرت حبة الفول في نصيبه أُلن ملك الحفلة. وهي عادة لطيفة ​


يجمل الإحتفال بها بالإضافة إلى العيال في المدارس الداخلية وثُكنات الجيش والنُزل ​


والفنادق وديورة الرهبان والراهبات وسائر التجمعات.​


نقلا عن مقال ​

عيد الغطاس، دايم دايم​

إعداد/الياس بجاني​
* 
 



 
 



 
شيء انتسى 
بان الاعتقاد بنصف الليل تفتح طاقة في السماء لحظة
اسمها طاقة القدر بما ان ليلة الغطاس نسميها ايضاً ليلة القدر..
فمن يكون مؤمناً زيادة عن اللزوم ممكن يراها ولو رأها 
وطلب اي طلب مهما كان سيحصل عليه..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخي الروح الرب يباركك..

واحلى تقييم...............


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل وراائع جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## الروح النارى (22 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لا المقصد بالاعتقاد
> انها طاقة الامنيات
> الامنييات الارضية طبعاً مش السماوية
> السماوية حسب ما الشخص يحب ان يمشي اي طريق


 
*ربنا يستجيب للأمانى و يسعد المتمنى بيها*

*عيد غطاس دايم دايم*​


----------



## الروح النارى (22 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل وراائع جداا​
> شكـــــــــــــــرا
> الرب يباركك​


 

*شــــــــكرااا*
*أخى الغالى النهيسى*

*مرور غالى ... جدااا*

*غطاس مبارك و سعيد*
​


----------

